# Non-Medicated Therapy



## vegangirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Can anyone suggest therapies which have worked for them without medication? I'm want to go back to therapy (life is really stressful at the moment) but I'm afraid of them wanting me to go on meds. I was on anti depressants years ago (as well as Ritalin which I found later I didn't need because I don't have ADD/ ADHD) which caused a lot of health problems. Among the other side effects I'm afraid of is weight gain, once I was off the anti depressants I felt better AND I lost 90 pounds (15 right away from getting off the meds, the rest on my own, woot!)! Thank you.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm the same as you, I'm not interested in taking SSRIs, benzos or whatever at least until I feel I've exhausted all other possibilities. I'm sure it wouldn't be a requirement for most therapists that you be on medication before they'll see you? I know my therapist suggested meds to me on different occasions but I've always held firm and it's not a problem.

Btw, there was an interesting thread last week about vitamin b12, it might be relevant to you if you're a vegan.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/vittamin-b12-experience-118929/


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Wireheading of different kinds. Invasive variant: Deep Brain Stimulation to Reward Circuitry Alleviates Anhedonia in Refractory Major Depression.
And non-invasive: transcranial electrostimulation.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

yea go to a counselor. they cant prescribe you meds. thats what i do.


----------

